# Day lillies



## ROFLCHOPTER94 (Jun 13, 2010)

Can tortoises eat the flowers and leaves if day lillies we have a ton and I think it would be something new to add to Hermes diet.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2010)

I think lillies are toxic, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 13, 2010)

Day lilies are fine to feed. The flowers are a great addition to their diet. But Asiatic lilies are toxic and shouldn't be fed. Day lilies grow in a bush, Asiatic lilies grow on a stalk and at the end of the stalk are 5 or 6 blooms...we just had a thread with pictures on this. Maybe Stephanie the searcher can find it for you...she is on line now...


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 13, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> we just had a thread with pictures on this.


Here you go:
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15645.html

That's cool, I didn't know I could give the flowers to Nelson. I have several day lilies in my yard!


----------



## Itort (Jun 13, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> Day lilies are fine to feed. The flowers are a great addition to their diet. But Asiatic lilies are toxic and shouldn't be fed. Day lilies grow in a bush, Asiatic lilies grow on a stalk and at the end of the stalk are 5 or 6 blooms...we just had a thread with pictures on this. Maybe Stephanie the searcher can find it for you...she is on line now...


These are day lilies. Notice the grasslike folage and how it forms a clump.


----------



## terryo (Jun 13, 2010)

I have them in Pio's garden, but he never bothered with them...although he will sit in them sometimes.


----------



## Itort (Jun 13, 2010)

Some of my RFs eat them and some follow Pio's example. The Forstens love them (yellow attracts them).


----------



## ROFLCHOPTER94 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well this is good to know Hermes will be so excited to eat the flowers because we have a ton of them!!!!


----------

